# Custom Rods



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

I have recently been taken up with Sturgon fishing and cannot find the type of rod I feel I need. I have to throw 8-12 & bait to 130 yds with 50 lb test. There are surf rods that will do that, but what I need is one with a lower handle that comes off after casting to make the rod butt shorter and able to be used in a fighting belt stand-up style.
I figure I need to remove the bottom 3 ft of a 12'rod leaving about 4' to the reel seat and about a 2' foregrip. 
I can get the handle, seat, gimbal base and guide componets but where would I look for a blank that I can order with the furrels placed where I want?


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

you may want to get a sliding real seat. I know you can modify a fuji reel seat with a coaster so it slided up and down the butt section. Once you complete you cast just slide it down, aqnd you can have your gimbal at the butt. just a suggestion.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Backcasting is becoming popular. It keeps the reel are the lower end of the handle and some people have been achieving good results. 

Casting 8 to 12 ounces with bait a distance of 130 yards is quite a goal.

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

There are 4 WRI blanks currently available that sound like they would fit your needs.
The Nail which is 13'-0" with a 9' tip will throw as much weight as you could ever want, even a 4lb. brick. This rod is very capable of throwing 8ozs and bait 130yds. or more, depending of course on the conditions and the skill and technique of the caster.
The Inferno, Fusion and Fusion Magnum also have the same dimensional qualities of the Nail but are progressively lighter in weight and softer in action but still capable of throwing 8-10ozs. The Inferno can also handle 12 ozs.
These are serious rods that are designed to deliver heavy loads as far as possible.
Do a Google search for WheelsReels and look for yourself on the website. Tommy Wheeler and company build a very high quality rod.


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advise on the Wheelers. 
I know that the goal I have is lofty, but where else should a goal be? The reason I want 130 yds is that we fiosh the tailraces below dams. There are 5 sluices, everybody can reach the 1st sluice (you can get to both sides of the dam) many can fish the second sluice, myself included, it takes about 90 yds to get into the middle of the second sluice. If I can get to 130 yds I will be able to fish the center sluice where I've only seen one other guy get to the middle of. He landed a 10'er from that hole. Most guys are content to not get to the middle, I'm not.
The other big restriction to distance is that I need to use 40 to 50 lb test line due to the currents so I can have some control of the fish.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm going to assume that you are using a conventional reel with no levelwind. That in itself is a key to achieving maximum distance.
I am also going to assume that you are not fishing in really crowded conditions. If that is indeed the case, you could easily use a braided line rather than monofilament and in effect you could throw 50lb. test with the diameter of 17-20lb. mono.
How strong are you? If you have pretty good upper body strength, an Inferno with a ABU 6500 Mag Elite or Blue Yonder (properly tuned) or Penn 525 Mag is a hellaciously deadly combo. 130 yards with no wind or a tail or crosswind should not be a big deal with 8-10 ozs. The key is the proper equipment, learn the proper technique and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Those little abu 6500's are definitely great casting reels but are definitely not sturgeon reels.....I would look into a penn 545 or Daiwa sealine x HA40 or 50...both are fine casting reels, good drags, and use 65# braid.

I actually have a friend who casts a torium 20 pretty well even though it has no centrifigal brakes (20# + drag)


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

Chuck, 
Right now I am chucking a stock 114W Penn and a 6/0 Penn. I looked at the Diawa sealine, 2 speed, but am leaning more towords an Accurate Boss. I don't hear much about those reels but saw one in action on a 8' shark off Marco Island in FL., I was impressed.

Most of my buddies think I'm crazy to spend the kind of money I am going to spend, but they have never owned a boat and have nothing to compare the cost to except bass gear.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Guess I wasn't really thinking about the size those fish get. 10' long is pretty hefty.

Take a look at the Avet reels. I have several of the SX size reels that I have magged and use for Drum fishing. Great distance and the lever drag is great for pier fishing. I would think you could easily mag some of the larger reels for your purposes.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

An Avet would probalby do the trick with braid. I just saw an article where a guy landed a 327 lb Yellowfin on an Avet JX. If it can pull that fish in, it can get a sturgeon. Check it out...

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/mainland-mexico/84220-327lber-avet-jx-style.html#post798935


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Trinidad*

Well, if u're willing to spend that kind of money then the Boss is defintely a more powerfull reel then the reels I listed.....the Boss will have to be magged, but for similar money and a reel that will cast well stock check out the Trinidads, bulletproof, and actually cast very well while having a very powerful drag.


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

Braid would be nice for casting, but most guys stay away from using it. They use it in the 1st sluice but the chances of getting a huge fish that you can't move or getting hung up in the rocks is to great in the inside sluices. We use a 3 way with 15 lb test connecting the sinker so that we can break the sinker off without losing the rest of the rig, Even if the hook gets caught up, the mono will wear on the rocks and break after a few minutes of pulling. But braid won't break so every time you get hung you would have to cut the line at the rod, bye-bye 100 yds of braid. That would soon start to be a nuisence to fish around, all those threads of braid stuck to the bottom. NOt to mention the cost of the braid.

The mono seems to be the way to go, some guys use 40#, the guys I fish with use 50.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Desert Rat said:


> Braid would be nice for casting, but most guys stay away from using it. They use it in the 1st sluice but the chances of getting a huge fish that you can't move or getting hung up in the rocks is to great in the inside sluices. We use a 3 way with 15 lb test connecting the sinker so that we can break the sinker off without losing the rest of the rig, Even if the hook gets caught up, the mono will wear on the rocks and break after a few minutes of pulling. But braid won't break so every time you get hung you would have to cut the line at the rod, bye-bye 100 yds of braid. That would soon start to be a nuisence to fish around, all those threads of braid stuck to the bottom. NOt to mention the cost of the braid.
> 
> The mono seems to be the way to go, some guys use 40#, the guys I fish with use 50.



idk what those guys are using, but if you guys are using braid that will rub on rocks and not break before mono, i want some!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think you are ever going to cast 50# mono 130 yds. Not trying to sound negative but casting just an 8 oz. pyramid sinker, a very short leadered rig and a very small piece of bait 450' using 17 lb. test line and the finest distance casting reels in the world is a very, very difficult feat. I'm talking small, tweaked out reels that you are lucky to get 250 yds. of 17lb. test on.
Sounds like you will need to rig up either an air canon or some sort of trebuchet to launch your bait. The 50lb. mono is the problem.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Chuck is right...theres a reason those guys cant reach the middle 'sluice'


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder if someone could do a screw on butt, and add it for the cast but then unscrew after.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You fishing the snake river in Idaho? Come on, no secrets here...

There was a guy here a year or two ago trying to accomplish the same goals as you. Don't remember whether he was ever successful or not.

I went to College in Provo. I only ever fished a couple of reservoirs in Utah. Guess I missed out.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Clyde built a shark rod for the late great Russ that had a removable handle for casting, but I don't think it went a full 12 feet. Contact Clyde over on the General's board or track down badnews 88 (he has the rod) on RDT or fish militia.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

If it was me I would consider using a 12'6" max rod with a sliding reel seat . I would spool a suitable reel with 30lb fireline (which test out probably closer to 80-90lb and a mono leader section of 50lb which you will be able to bust off if you hang up . For me a 12'6" is more manageable with heavier loads , the 30lb fireline and say a avet mx will allow decent distance and the mono leader will sacriface itself to save the braid from having to be cut .


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Break out the kite for that distance with 50lb Mono!!!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Casting 50# mono with an 8 ounce sinker for a distance of 130 yards is not an issue. A few years ago we had a tournament and the winner cast 8 ounces on 40# (Ande or Maxima) a distance of 181 yards. He used either a Daiwa SH 40 or 50. I have cast 40# BG and 7 ounces a distance of 160 yards using a Newell 338. These distances did NOT include any type of bait.

So, the recommendation would be to use the Hawaii slide bait technique. Make your cast and anchor the lead. Then slide the bait down the line.

Last October I was visiting with Nick Meyer (Breakaway) and we were discussing the implementation of a rig to increase break line stength during a cast. Nick recommended using an IMP as a release mechanism for a rig I was developing. It works exceptionally well for bait casting. Roy's Fishing Supply in Hawaii developed a slide bait version.

Basically, if you you 20# lead/break line it is tripled to have a breaking strength of 60# or a little less. Three feet of 20# line effectively becomes one foot of 60# line during the cast. At splash down the IMP releases to give thee feet of 20# line.

The IMP has failed when casting 10 ounces by a very strong person. I highly recommend testing to see if it meets your needs prior to using in a public area.

Here's a link to what a slide bait rig looks like when using an IMP.

http://www.donstacklehawaii.com/information/imp.htm

I can't help with the custom rod issue. Adding an additional spigot to an European style rod (parallel handle) may be a solurion,

Don


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*wow*

"We use a 3 way with 15 lb test connecting the sinker so that we can break the sinker off without losing the rest of the rig"

You mean you cast 8-10 sinkers while they are dangling from 15 lb test? Sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

It is dangerous, it's all dangerous. I've watched more than one sinker come unglued on the cast, they seldom reach the other side of the river. From the tradgectorys I have seen casting breakoffs are the result of holding on to long before releasing the reel. This tends to make the sinker go downward at a pretty steep angle. Few accelerate their cast fast enough to snap the sinker line on the 1st 1/2 of the cast, if they do they ussally leave their bait sitting on the ground as well as shoot the sinker. I've seen guys get dragged down the rocks, and dragged into the water. I think that's another reason guys like mono, it cuts fast when needed

Yes, we are fishing the Snake River in Idaho. We fish around Twin Falls and down stream from there to the CJ Strike resevior. It is the sluices below CJ that I am trying to get to. Some fish from boats, but they can't get up into the sluices the feeding fish are in. They mainly fish the first big pool down stream from the dam.

Thanks for all the info everybody. Thanks for the reality check, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

mud said:


> Break out the kite for that distance with 50lb Mono!!!


It has been done, problem with canyons is the afternoon wind is always upstream into the dam. I have also seen guys trying a variety of planner boards to run out into the current and get their bait where they think a fish is. 
There is just of inovative things happening in this fishery, there is even one guy with a fighting chair mounted in the bed of his truck, there is way to much alcohol involved in that group.
Every time they hook up, it's like watching a bunch of circus slowns trying to imitate a Marlin hook up on a 36" Hatterus. 
One guy strapped in, 2 guys in the bed with him shouting orders to the driver as they basc down to the river, then proceed to back up then go forward while moving side to side 10 feet or so. There has bot to be video on U-Tube.
This same bunch of clowns water ski in the irrigation cannal using the trucks roll bar like a wakeboard tower as it rockets down the dirt road next to the canal.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Desert Rat said:


> .
> This same bunch of clowns water ski in the irrigation cannal using the trucks roll bar like a wakeboard tower as it rockets down the dirt road next to the canal.


sounds fun


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hells yea that sounds fun. Neckin' at it's finest


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Don B said:


> Casting 50# mono with an 8 ounce sinker for a distance of 130 yards is not an issue. A few years ago we had a tournament and the winner cast 8 ounces on 40# (Ande or Maxima) a distance of 181 yards. He used either a Daiwa SH 40 or 50. I have cast 40# BG and 7 ounces a distance of 160 yards using a Newell 338. These distances did NOT include any type of bait.
> 
> So, the recommendation would be to use the Hawaii slide bait technique. Make your cast and anchor the lead. Then slide the bait down the line.
> 
> ...


This is good information and is sure to get you there.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Sliding your bait out after the cast may not work unless you walk way up current. Any bow in the line from the cross current will hang the bait up before it gets to the sinker. 

Couple of options to think about. You can get a rod from Wheeler or Breakaway with a long tip section. The Nail and the Inferno come to mind from Wheels and the Nuke from Breakaway. Have the rod built with the reelseat just above the ferrul and use two different length butt sections. I believe this is what Clyde did on Russ's rod. One short butt for low reel casting and using a belt, and one long for standard casting. 

For casting that distance with heavy test maybe you should consider doing a reverse shock leader setup. Use a braid of a heavier test than your mono tippet. This way you have mono on the end of 40 or 50# test that will give you some stretch and will break off before you lose all of your 60 or 80 pound braid. Some shark fisherman top with mono because it stretches and helps keep strong fish from head shaking and busting the braid. Casting mostly lower diameter braid should help your distance over a full stretch of high test mono.

Good luck


----------



## Desert Rat (Sep 20, 2007)

Some of the guys are using mono on top. This fishery is in it's infancy. There are no methods other than to get the biggest, heaviest rod, coupled with the biggest reel any of he cowboys have ever seen and have the biggest guy huck it as hard as he can.
Season is coming to a close soon, I've about decided on a Nail, Nuke or 1569 with one long butt for casting and a short screw in for a belt. 
Soon I'll be asking about mag kits and the like as I overhaul my exisring reels and begin saving for a new super reel.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

1569 is a nice rod, but it has 2 equal length pieces. It would be the wrong blank for interchangable butts.


----------

